# Glenwood Springs Bridge Replacement - Colorado River Closure Schedule Announced



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

grandavenuebridge said:


> Beginning Aug. 14, the Grand Avenue Bridge will be CLOSED for approximately 95 days. This construction will effect Colorado River access as there is safety critical overhead work taking place during this time.


Samantha,

Thanks for putting the info out here. 

Please clarify - *Is the Colorado River expected to be closed* for 95 days beginning August 14, 2017?

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

AH -

The Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name put-ins *will be impacted for approximately a week or two in both August and September*. I am waiting for an exact schedule from our contractor, which will be presented at the 2/15 meeting. I will also post those exact dates here once I have them. If you'd like to receive all the information via email, I will be sending it out on Feb. 16. Thank you.


----------



## J144 (Jul 14, 2009)

Last year's closure allowed an exception to the closure for commercial trips. Private boaters were out of luck...depending on who you talked to. Sheriff enforcing the closure told me it was OK, grandavenuebridge said "no way". Can someone give me just ONE good reason people can't run from Shoshone to Grizzly Creek, which is at least 5 miles from said bridge? It would be a lot easier to swallow the closure order, especially while watching the commercials launch.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

There is no safe way to enforce people getting off the river at Grizzly Creek. Once boats are on the water, we cannot guarantee that a private boater will take out at Grizzly Creek, and our team does not have the capability to keep some in a kayak to chase down offenders. Tickets at the take out are an option, but the overhead safety risk at the bridge is too great to risk. 

These closures will be very different from the closures last season, please attend the meeting for more information.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

grandavenuebridge said:


> These closures will be very different from the closures last season, please attend the meeting for more information.


Samantha,

Thank you for using MountainBuzz to get the word out and also for your prompt responses and clarifications. We are also aware that, as with many engineering and construction projects, development of a project schedule 6 months in advance of specific activities that affect us will be challenging and that dates & events will likely be fluid depending on construction progress.

Please be aware that many of the stakeholders in this process live in the Front Range or other parts of Colorado far from Glenwood Springs. I probably speak for many recreational boaters in a request for more thorough publicity of these issues than being asked to attend a meeting in Glenwood Springs with less than two weeks' notice.

We look forward to hearing details on the plans, and updates as they become available. We also hope that, rather than wholesale river closures, the responsible agencies will use public outreach, education, signage, and selective closures to allow optimal use of this resource that adds so much to our quality of life here in the Centennial State. Further, considering the high visibility of violating a "Grizzley Creek to Glenwood Springs" closure, enforcement should be a viable option for maintaining a closure on this reach. 

In order that we may be better informed, please provide a link to any Environmental Assessment, or other similar project documents, describing impacts and corresponding mitigation measures of the planned construction.

Thank you once again for keeping us appraised of conditions,

-Andy H.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, Andy. You can find more information about this project here.

In addition, we will post information to MountainBuzz after the meeting as well. If people cannot attend the meeting, they can also email me at [email protected] for a packet of materials and closure information.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Samantha!

I think this is very helpful. 

River Impacts

Can y'all leave the new whitewater feature in place after the causeway is removed?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Andy;
I'll be there and will post on what they're planning on. Hopefully it will be short closures like last season. And I will ask for info for the spring season as far as causeway work goes. The rapid it created last year was an unavoidable wave train at higher flows; fun but definitely took out a few boats.


Call me something other than Dumas


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Christian!


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

grandavenuebridge said:


> we cannot guarantee that a private boater will take out


Isn't this pretty much always the case, regardless of whatever danger may lie below?

Not trying to shoot the messenger, who is definitely doing well to get the info out there and answer questions. I'm all good with necessary closures due to imminent safety concerns, just seems a little broad.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Friendly reminder that the meeting is tomorrow from 5 PM to 6 PM at the GWS Library.

I will post all information here on Thursday morning, and if you'd like the materials emailed to you directly please email me at [email protected].

Thanks all.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Attached is the PowerPoint from our presentation on Wednesday, Feb. 15. Please note that the Colorado River put-ins Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name will be closed to the general public Monday, Aug. 14 to Friday, Aug. 18. Permitted commercial companies will be granted access to Shoshone with proper vehicle tags.

Sometime between Aug. 22 and Sept. 5, the Colorado River will be closed for 10 days. This closure is 24/7 and includes weekends and holidays. Our team will have a better idea at the date of these closures as we get closer to August. Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name put-ins will be closed to the general public for these 10 days. 

Please feel free to call our hotline 970-618-9897 or email us directly with any and all questions. We look forward to working with you through the 2017 season.


----------

